# More Than One Way To Skin A Cat #160



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week you will think like them or you will be shunned. Man's best friend will leave you when you're crazy. And our new desk The Culinary Corner! Plus plenty more.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-05-22T22_52_14-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

YouTube will surely give us a strike. If not, we will try harder.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

YouTube has blocked this already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> YouTube has blocked this already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No way! I just checked and it worked fine. Could it be a national thing?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton

I like you BUT you are sounding more and more like a liberal on these podcasts in the way you are constructing your arguments. 

Pregnancy is a very dangerous time for women. Childbirth is one of the biggest killers of woman ever. EVER. 

Pregnancy safer than vaccinations? Oh my. Get some information. Feed your mind. 

Please. Chill. Have a think about what you are saying before you lose the plot. 
You can argue about when life starts, but I think you need to define what life is and how you are deciding that. 

Stick with prepping topics for a while, please. 

Your friend,

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Denton
> 
> I like you BUT you are sounding more and more like a liberal on these podcasts in the way you are constructing your arguments.
> 
> ...


So, HPV vaccine is safer than bearing a child?

You are right. I need to reflect. Reflect long and hard. Figure out who and what I am. Seems I am nothing more than a filthy white supremacist. 
What was I thinking? Thank you, Brother! Excuse me while I delve into the wisdom of the New York Times. :tango_face_smile: Afterward, I'll meditate on the wisdom of the Washington Post. :vs_laugh:

Your wit is incomparable.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> So, HPV vaccine is safer than bearing a child?
> 
> You are right. I need to reflect. Reflect long and hard. Figure out who and what I am. Seems I am nothing more than a filthy white supremacist.
> What was I thinking? Thank you, Brother! Excuse me while I delve into the wisdom of the New York Times. :tango_face_smile: Afterward, I'll meditate on the wisdom of the Washington Post. :vs_laugh:
> ...


Breath Denton. 
"So, HPV vaccine is safer than bearing a child? "
Yes. 
Think out it. At least twice as many people are at risk with a pregnancy than a HPV vaccine. 
Statistically- yes. HPV is safer than pregnancy. 
All my children have had the HPV vaccine - I would not put my children in danger; I did it to lessen the risk to their lives.

"You are right. I need to reflect. Reflect long and hard. Figure out who and what I am. Seems I am nothing more than a filthy white supremacist."

There. That's the thinking I'm talking about.

You need to reflect. We all do. It's a wonderful attribute: thinking before speaking, thinking that the other person may have a valuable point that you have not discovered yet. You are still allowed to reject the idea. 
Filthy white suprematist (I'll correct your spelling for you, I know you cannot abide incorrect word usage)? Who mentioned that? You did! Why? Good question. It's a liberal tactic (which you yourself have pointed out) to resort to name calling and playing the victim. You are a bigger man than that. Stop that.

If I'm wrong, come back at me with a reasonable and reasoned argument. I'll listen.

I was pointing out the lack of reason in your argument not you.

Chill Denton. You like a good discussion. Discuss your viewpoint with me.

Sas.

A lens is a philosophical idea that you look at the world through the sum of your knowledge and experience; this sum is referred to as a lens so that you understand that two people looking at the same idea may have a different idea of what they are looking at depending on their lens.

This wasn't an attack on your characters.

Finally: "Thank you, Brother! Excuse me while I delve into the wisdom of the New York Times. :tango_face_smile: Afterward, I'll meditate on the wisdom of the Washington Post. :vs_laugh:"

Now you are being utterly ridiculous!

Yours,

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> No way! I just checked and it worked fine. Could it be a national thing?


Yes. You are right. It's blocked in my country.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Breath Denton.
> "So, HPV vaccine is safer than bearing a child? "
> Yes.
> Think out it. At least twice as many people are at risk with a pregnancy than a HPV vaccine.
> ...


Chill? Did you listen to the podcast before responding? If not, you played it perfectly.

As far as the HPV vaccine goes, I'm glad your children are good. Still, a doctor in the field of vaccine research warned me against that vaccine long before warnings of conclusions and death were touted. Her warning was about infertility. 
Don't listen to me or what she told me years ago. Focus on what you think you know and disregard the fact that abortion kills millions of innocent children each year.

I played along what I thought was your wit. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Yes. You are right. It's blocked in my country.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try Podomatic.
Not surprised it is blocked in yours as well as other nations.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If it makes you feel better about me, I'm a firm believer in tetanus shots.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Chill? Did you listen to the podcast before responding? If not, you played it perfectly.
> 
> As far as the HPV vaccine goes, I'm glad your children are good. Still, a doctor in the field of vaccine research warned me against that vaccine long before warnings of conclusions and death were touted. Her warning was about infertility.
> Don't listen to me or what she told me years ago. Focus on what you think you know and disregard the fact that abortion kills millions of innocent children each year.
> ...


Dear Denton.

Yes, I did listen to the podcast.

"Still, a doctor in the field of vaccine research warned me against that vaccine long before warnings of conclusions and death were touted. Her warning was about infertility. "

Also I've heard that 5 out of 6 Russian Roulette players think playing Russian Roulette is safe too.

Infertility is decreasing. It's a population feedback mechanism. Blaming it on vaccines doesn't seem logical.

The purpose of my post was to point out to you that, as a mere listener to your podcast, your arguments are sounding more and more like the liberals you oppose.

You heard something that resonates with you (HPV vaccines are dangerous) and now you are rejecting any view that opposes it. Have you heard of confirmation bias? Might there be an alternative view? How would you explore that view? What level of proof do you need to reject that view?

Oh lease go back to your reasonable and reasoned ways. You are an intelligent and articulate man. God gifted you with those talents, don't waste them.

Yours

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> If it makes you feel better about me, I'm a firm believer in tetanus shots.


My feelings and views about you never diminished.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

> Hi Denton and Sasquatch Show,
> 
> Due to a copyright claim, your YouTube video has been blocked in some countries. This means that your video is still up on YouTube, but people in some countries may not be able to watch it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Dear Denton.
> 
> Yes, I did listen to the podcast.
> 
> ...


There is nothing "liberal" about what I say. Why would you think that?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> There is nothing "liberal" about what I say. Why would you think that?


I didn't say you were a liberal or that your views were liberal. I said the way you came to your views was becoming more like how the liberals come to their views. That was my warning.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> I didn't say you were a liberal or that your views were liberal. I said the way you came to your views was becoming more like how the liberals come to their views. That was my warning.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why? Because an expert in the field (who is a staunch conservative and Christian) warned me about vaccines, years ago? I don't understand.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Why? Because an expert in the field (who is a staunch conservative and Christian) warned me about vaccines, years ago? I don't understand.


Because that level of evidence is the lowest form of information

See here:

https://www.cebm.net/2009/06/oxford-centre-evidence-based-medicine-levels-evidence-march-2009/

There is no lower level of credibility than an expert opinion.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Why? Because an expert in the field (who is a staunch conservative and Christian) warned me about vaccines, years ago? I don't understand.


Your friend is referring to this ONE study:

A lowered probability of pregnancy in females in the USA aged 25-29 who received a human papillomavirus vaccine injection.
DeLong G. J Toxicol Environ Health A. 2018.

Abstract
Birth rates in the United States have recently fallen. Birth rates per 1000 females aged 25-29 fell from 118 in 2007 to 105 in 2015.

One factor *may* involve the vaccination against the human papillomavirus (HPV).

Shortly after the vaccine was licensed, several reports of recipients experiencing primary ovarian failure emerged. This study analyzed information gathered in National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey, which represented 8 million 25-to-29-year-old women residing in the United States between 2007 and 2014. Approximately 60% of women who did not receive the HPV vaccine had been pregnant at least once, whereas only 35% of women who were exposed to the vaccine had conceived. For married women, 75% who did not receive the shot were found to conceive, while only 50% who received the vaccine had ever been pregnant.

*Using logistic regression to analyze the data, the probability of having been pregnant was estimated*

for females who received an HPV vaccine compared with females who did not receive the shot. Results suggest that females who received the HPV shot were less likely to have ever been pregnant than women in the same age group who did not receive the shot. If 100% of females in this study had received the HPV vaccine, data suggest the number of women having ever conceived would have fallen by 2 million.

*Further study into the influence of HPV vaccine on fertility is thus warranted.*

Highlighting is my addition (*)

Edit: forgot to mention Gale DeLong is a known antivaxxer publishing poor research. Read a view of her work here: https://respectfulinsolence.com/201...doscience-about-hpv-vaccination-gayle-delong/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

How do people get so drunk they fall down? My head would be in the toilet before that could even happen. Fun, fun, fun? Ugh, 
I can't even go there.

Anne Hathaway went to my high school, or so my sister tells me. I don't think I've ever seen any of her movies. I don't go to the movies that often.

Has anyone have a link to the RV chase? I hope someone caught that, because I'd like to see it.
@Denton, your culinary desk report? I was looking forward to that. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> How do people get so drunk they fall down? My head would be in the toilet before that could even happen. Fun, fun, fun? Ugh,
> I can't even go there.
> 
> Anne Hathaway went to my high school, or so my sister tells me. I don't think I've ever seen any of her movies. I don't go to the movies that often.
> ...


https://ktla.com/2019/05/22/2-dogs-...ng-rv-after-high-speed-pursuit-in-l-a-county/






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> https://ktla.com/2019/05/22/2-dogs-...ng-rv-after-high-speed-pursuit-in-l-a-county/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was DWI? I thought it was crack. So some people get so drunk they fall down. Others rip the sides off of RV's and everything else in their way. That crazy RV driver's doggies are gonna be looking for new homes. She's gonna be going for a long vacation. In the bird cage.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> She was DWI? I thought it was crack. So some people get so drunk they fall down. Others rip the sides off of RV's and everything else in their way. That crazy RV driver's doggies are gonna be looking for new homes. She's gonna be going for a long vacation. In the bird cage.


Welcome to CA.

As for that woman getting a long sentence not likely. Here in CA things like prop 47 reward criminals by giving them little to no jail time.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> She was DWI? I thought it was crack. So some people get so drunk they fall down. Others rip the sides off of RV's and everything else in their way. That crazy RV driver's doggies are gonna be looking for new homes. She's gonna be going for a long vacation. In the bird cage.


Reminds me of my brothers fist driving lesson. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Welcome to CA.
> 
> As for that woman getting a long sentence not likely. Here in CA things like prop 47 reward criminals by giving them little to no jail time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Maybe. She's a real bad dog mom. The animal rights activists will be after her I bet. Denton's a real bad cat dad. I hope they don't come after him.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> How do people get so drunk they fall down? My head would be in the toilet before that could even happen. Fun, fun, fun? Ugh,
> I can't even go there.
> 
> Anne Hathaway went to my high school, or so my sister tells me. I don't think I've ever seen any of her movies. I don't go to the movies that often.
> ...


Sas warned me you'd be disappointed. I'm sorry.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Your friend is referring to this ONE study:
> 
> A lowered probability of pregnancy in females in the USA aged 25-29 who received a human papillomavirus vaccine injection.
> DeLong G. J Toxicol Environ Health A. 2018.
> ...


If I am seeing this correctly, this is from 2018.https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29889622
She, who worked in pharm research, warned me about the vaccine in 2006 or 2007.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Sas warned me you'd be disappointed. I'm sorry.


That's okay. I was thinking it was gonna be something Mrs Denton cooked, like a "prepper pantry" addition. Maybe Hot Nursy could do a "health minute".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Did I mention that if you swing a cat by the tail above your head it sounds just like a siren? :devil:


----------

